# application itouch



## picarda (5 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous, 

je n'arrive pas a synchroniser une application i touch sur mon itouch, quand je déplace mon application vers mon itouch, cela ne marche pas.

comment faire

merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2009)

Tu utilises bien iTunes?

Si oui, télécharge l'application et dans iTunes lorsque tu clic sur ton iPod touch tu auras un onglet Application qui te permettra de sélectionner ce que tu souhaites mettre dessus puis tu lances la synchronisation.


----------



## picarda (5 Novembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse

mais moi mon problème, c'est que je n'ai pas d'onglet application sur mon itouch

est-ce ma version de mon itouch car je l'ai acheté il y a déjà quelques années
???


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Novembre 2009)

il faut faire les mises a jours si tu veux pouvoir utiliser les applications.


----------



## picarda (5 Novembre 2009)

je viens de mettre de la nouvelle version mais maintenent il me demande mon code mais je n'en ai pas moi de code sur mon itouch

il y en a un ou pas


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Novembre 2009)

le code pour déverrouiller ou pour télécharger les apps ?


----------



## picarda (5 Novembre 2009)

non je ne sais pas, j'ai telechargé la nouvelle version sur itunes et ensuite mon ituch me demande le code de verouillage au début je ne comprends pas


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Novembre 2009)

normalement, il faut entrer sur ton iPod le code de verrouillage pour pouvoir le synchroniser avec iTunes.


----------



## picarda (5 Novembre 2009)

non ca il ne me la pas demandé. c quand aprés la mise à jour faites il me demande le code....il y aa t'il un moyen de trouver ce code que je n'ai jamais mis


----------

